# Nail Clippers



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind do you use? I've been trying to file Roo's nails, but she gets REALLY upset and it doesn't seem to be doing much of anything to make them less sharp. I've heard some people use cat clippers, but I want to make sure I get the right kind.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone? I've seen lots of people here discuss clipping nails at home. What do you use?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I know I should probably get some proper bird ones or something but I rarely even have to clip my guys nails, and if I do I just grab the "people" nail clippers and snip the sharp point off. Its usually only the front toenail that gets long and I don't have to do it very often anyway.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I did some research on this when my uncle's boy, Trix, first needed a nail clip. From what I read, human ones are fine, and sometimes better because they're easier to use. That's what I've been using to do Trix's nails, and so far, so good. He doesn't like it but I try to get it over with quickly and he has such a short attention span, it doesn't seem to bother him overly much. Hopefully one of the experts here will have something more to add to this thread, because I'd love to know more myself!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Are you guys talking about human nail scissors, or the horizontal kind of clipper? I can't picture using clippers on that angle of their nail.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Just ones like this? I just take the sharp tip off, nothing too short 

https://www.cfamedical.com/secure/images/products/879_large.jpg


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you turn them sideways?


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

The ones I bought are marketed as bird nail scissors but are really just blunt-ended little scissors. They are about 15cm long with rounded tips instead of sharp points so you can't stab them accidentally. After playing with some lorries and ringnecks though - tiel nails are nothing...OW!


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish I could clip Frikkies nails!! They are SO sharp but seriously short. I can see the quick right behind his little raptor talons!


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

I use the plain old human clipper type (not the scissors). I tried a special bird scissors with a blunt tip and guide hole, but I hated how hard it was to control the pressure and the angle and everything, especially because Trix was putting up quite a struggle. The first time I used them he moved his foot just as I was clipping, and I nicked the blood vein. I had flour ready just in case, so we stopped the bleeding fast and he was fine, but I was super traumatized! After that I just used human clippers. His nails were so overgrown when he came to us (he was a rescue bird) that I would clip off little bits at a time so that there wasn't a huge change that might hurt his toes. I like the control I have over the clipper. I can exert gentle pressure to hold the nail in place and double check where the vein is before I add the extra pressure needed to actually cut anything. With the scissors, I had to really clamp down and hope it cut in the right spot and that just didn't work well at all for me. I do like using those blunt bird nail scissors on my house rabbit though lol. I never had to clip Maggie's toe nails. She did a good job of wearing them down on her own with all the out-of-cage playing and walking she did.


----------

